# Excel Formula Problem



## ryanvw (Mar 17, 2008)

Everything was fine and has been fine. All of a sudden I open up spreadsheets in excel and formulas will not update and when I type in new formulas they show as nothing. I checked Options and it is auto updating formula calculations. Even F9 has no effect.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

What version of Excel are you using? Is this just one spreadsheet or all of them? Can you give an example of a formula that stopped working? Do you have any macros running that could be stopping calculation?

The more info you can provide, the better chance we have of possibly finding a solution.


----------



## ryanvw (Mar 17, 2008)

Excel 97. Seemed to be happening only on specific spreadsheets. It seems to be working fine now. When all else fails, shut down and reboot. Why would something like that happen? Just simple sum formulas. Any formula I tried returned in this case "$-" as in 0. When I tried formating the cell into just general numbers or anything else I still got nothing. There were actually existing formulas that were not updating as well.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmmm...XL97 - often considered as a 'beta' version by real Excel experts. I had numerous problems with it when it was in use in our office. Almost all of them vanished when we moved to XP.


----------

